# No nitrates. Is my Tank Cycled Yet?



## Roberto B (Dec 3, 2014)

I have been doing a fishless cycle on my tank now for 6 weeks using Dr. Tim's ammonia. Ammonia 0, Nitrites 0, ph 8.0 now for two weeks but Nitrates also 0. Fish are being shipped in 3 days. Is my tank ready? Haps and Peacocks.


----------



## Roberto B (Dec 3, 2014)

I have been feeding ammonia daily to 3-4 ppm and testing every 24 hours.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

And no water changes? Something isn't right. What are you testing with for nitrates? Bottles? Both bottles? Shaking the **** out of them first?


----------



## Roberto B (Dec 3, 2014)

been using both bottles 10 drops as prescribed by API (and shaking after each bottle). I did try to cycle tank with danios before but they all died of ich. Probably from too frequent 50% WC which may have stressed them out. Got them from local pet store. No water changes since fishless attempt but water had been treated with Prime but I think this is not supposed to interfere. I don't get it either.


----------



## Roberto B (Dec 3, 2014)

Have heavy filtration (AquaClear 70 HOB and Eheim 2215 Canister on 36G bow. Planning on setting up bigger tank next month as I know Haps and Peacocks (juvies) will out grow real soon.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Has the nitrate test ever shown positive nitrate? Maybe pick up some test strips and try them, or take some water in to be tested. I'd be worried about faulty solution. Any plants?


----------



## Roberto B (Dec 3, 2014)

No plants. I will take sample to LOS today. Good suggestion. Who knows, it may be a fAult test kit. Thanks. Will let you know the results.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I suspect the Nitrate test kit as well, or how you're doing it. The bottles of solution have to be shaken for a minute before adding to the test tube. I had them to my girls to run around with and shake for a while before I shake them when I'm going to test nitrates.


----------



## Roberto B (Dec 3, 2014)

Brought sample to LFS and low and behold 20 ppm Nitrates. Tank is ready for fish being shipped tomorrow. LFS used test strip. Thanks for everybody's response.


----------



## Roberto B (Dec 3, 2014)

Of course will do at least a 50 water change the night before.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

It's exciting to have the cycle done isn't it!? It's a long wait!


----------



## Roberto B (Dec 3, 2014)

It sure is but well worth the wait. Will always do fishless cycling from here on. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Rare7 (Dec 31, 2014)

At what week did the ammonia & nitrite were zero if you recall?


----------



## Roberto B (Dec 3, 2014)

week 5


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

:thumb: =D>

Took me about 6 weeks too, if I remember right.


----------



## Roberto B (Dec 3, 2014)

Bottom line was that those bottles in the API test kits have to be shaken well before use. Especially the nitrate bottles. Going through other posts false readings happened to others for that reason. Thanks


----------

